# Looking for a small hydration pack



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Considering Camelback Rogue, Osprey Viper 3, or Osprey Syncro 3. I only need to carry a phone, keys, and maybe a snack. I use a small saddlebag for spare tube, quick links, multi tool and a few other things. Ease of filling and cleaning the bladder is important. Curious about the air suspension on the Syncro. Cool on my back is also important. Osprey changed their bladder design and not many reviews on the new design


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Osprey adopted the Hydrapak bladder system, but also "enhanced" it with some features that I think will make it harder to clean.

I'm a long-time Hydrapak user, mostly because I like the simplicity & ease of cleaning. Just disconnect the hose, drain it, & hang it to dry. Then just empty the bladder, turn it inside out, & hang it to dry. As long as you don't let it sit with water in it, there is no need to scrub or use tablets. I have never needed to scrub a Hydrapak bladder in 9 years.

I once let one sit with water all winter. The bladder turned black & I just threw it out - bought a replacement. I've just replaced another one because it finally wore out after 7 years. I have 3 packs in total.

Hydrapak just stopped making their own packs - they're focusing on putting bladders in others' pack brands. But you can still get some old stock Hydrapak packs. For your stated need, I would suggest the Soqel model.

It appears to me that the Hydrapak-Osprey bladders have an added carrying handle. Frankly, I can't see the benefit. I've never felt the need for a handle on my Hydrapak bladders. It looks to me like you can no longer turn it inside out.

There are also other brands now using Hydrapak bladders (Shimano, Vaude, & UWE, to name a few). I don't think these have the added handles.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

Mountain hardwear fluid vest. Like a trail running vest thing. Its amazing

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

USWE F3, I'll never go back to another pack. So comfortable and never moves around.


----------



## LaneDetroitCity (Nov 10, 2015)

GRPABT1 said:


> USWE F3, I'll never go back to another pack. So comfortable and never moves around.


Thats why i went to the ultra running vest. It never moves around. Most comfortable thing ever. Leaves your jersey pockets in full use also.

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Rogue and just got a Syncro 10, with the old bladder system. The air suspension is awesome, definitely keeps your back cooler. I also tried a Raptor and it felt stuffy. The Syncro 3 with the screw-top bladder is probably still on clearance at REI for $60. I don't know if the suspension will survive every crash but Osprey has a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks all - just bought a used Rogue and the size seems about right. Will see how it works next summer.


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Can anyone explain the difference between the USWE F3 and Airborne 3?


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

anthdan said:


> Thanks all - just bought a used Rogue and the size seems about right. Will see how it works next summer.


I had my first ride with my Rogue a few weeks ago and it was pretty good. I was able to fill the bladder and throw a C02 and tube and multi tool in the small pocket and it still wasn't too heavy and stayed put pretty well.



Joel Fitzgerald said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between the USWE F3 and Airborne 3?


No experience here with the Airborne but I had the USWE F3 pack and it was amazing. My only thing was it was WAYYYY bigger than I needed.


----------

